# Help on 2006 Rubicon Manual Please



## blazinboys305 (May 17, 2009)

*Hows it goin fellas, i was looking for the honda trx500fa manual, i know there is on on here that says 2005-2006 trx500fa but its not actually for a FA its for all but the FA. I beleive the one for 2006 in a 2005-2007 honda trx500fa rubicon manual, can anyone help me out on getting this, i would really apreaciate this. *​


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

let me look over what we have, mate. i'll help you out for sure.


----------



## blazinboys305 (May 17, 2009)

*Thanks, i really appreciate it*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This is specifically for a FA (rubicon)
it says 2001 to 2003 year models.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=17

see if this will suffice. If not, I'm pretty good at finding manuals and i should be able to locate it. Im sure i will anyway just to fill the need.


----------



## blazinboys305 (May 17, 2009)

I got a 2006 I know theres one out there for 2005-2007, i was just wanting the correst one since i paid to get it. Will this one you provided work on a 06? Thanks for the help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i will find the manual for you. i also updated the title of the incorrect one to not mislead people to believe it covered the FA models.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the 2003 and 2006 are identical machines!


----------



## blazinboys305 (May 17, 2009)

quick question, i was able to access manuals earlier, i try to log in even though it shows i'm already logged in on top and i can not access them at all, can u help me out so i can get the 03 manual? Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its likely the 3 per day limit has been reached. i will PM you a link for downloading it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i pm'd link. just right click that link and choose "save target as"


----------

